
The Way I Work: David Karp of Tumblr - mmphosis
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201106/the-way-i-work-david-karp-of-tumblr_pagen_2.html
======
wrrice
Printer friendly: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/201106/the-way-i-work-david-
karp...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201106/the-way-i-work-david-karp-of-
tumblr_Printer_Friendly.html)

------
devinfoley
"Every feature has some maintenance cost, and having fewer features lets us
focus on the ones we care about and make sure they work very well. For every
new feature we add, we take an old one out. A lot of big sites don't do that,
and it's a problem."

Very well put.

------
hristov
You linked to the second page. Here is the first page:

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/201106/the-way-i-work-david-
karp...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201106/the-way-i-work-david-karp-of-
tumblr.html)

Overall, quite a heart warming story of someone being very successful yet also
being happy and not killing themselves with work and pressure.

BTW, I hope Mr. Karp is not offended, but he definitely has some asperger
tendencies. For example, he found it necessary to describe exactly which brand
and type of pen he uses to write notes in his notebooks.

~~~
mhd
I'd say that's more "hipster" than Asperger's. The search for the perfect pen
for your moleskine (or filing cards, aka.'hipster pda') was quite popular in
the, erm, blogosphere a couple of years ago. Productivity minutiae can be
quite amusing.

~~~
Apple-Guy
Well, doesn't matter if Karp is a "hipster" or not, he is the CEO of a $40
million venture funded company. What have YOU done lately?

~~~
mhd
Huh? I'm not one of those guys who thinks "hipster" is automatically an
insult, and I didn't even call him one, just that carefully selecting your
pens is more a fashionable ("hip") thing to do than a sign of mental
condition.

And I just _sorted_ and took out the trash, so I'm very satisfied with myself,
thankyouverymuch.

------
adrianparsons
I briefly spoke to Karp at SXSW this year. I had no idea who he was.

Me: "So what do you do?"

Karp: "I work at Tumblr."

Me: "What do you do there?"

Karp: "...I'm an engineer"

Me: "What kind of engineer?"

Karp: "...A little of everything."

One of my friends had to tell me he was the goddamn CEO. I've never met a CEO
who was that modest.

------
willtildesley
...remember this? <http://postdesk.com/debates/should-tumblr-care/>

~~~
msh
What relevance does that have to this piece?

------
michaelochurch
This guy seems really capable, balanced, and mature. We need more focus on
people like him and less on flash-in-a-pan lottery-winner success stories.

